# Ronaldo signs with Man Utd for another year...



## okosh (Aug 9, 2008)

> *Ronaldo returns to United with new contract in offing*
> 
> * Andy Hunter
> * The Guardian,
> ...



http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2008 ... d=football


----------



## LiverpoolFan (Aug 11, 2008)

Pretty much means Manchester will win again.
If he is healthy.


----------



## okosh (Aug 11, 2008)

LiverpoolFan said:
			
		

> Pretty much means Manchester will win again.
> If he is healthy.



Good long term investment....Put $20 per week on Man Utd to win outright  :mrgreen:


----------



## OlympicLion (Aug 12, 2008)

I put 200$, I am pretty sure they will return in the middle of 2009


----------



## okosh (Aug 12, 2008)

OlympicLion said:
			
		

> I put 200$, I am pretty sure they will return in the middle of 2009



That is good bet   



> 2008/09 Premiership Outright
> Premiership Outright
> [?] Each way Terms: 1/3 Odds Places 1-2
> Odds
> ...


----------



## Filipe (Aug 12, 2008)

okosh said:
			
		

> OlympicLion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don´t think so.. Ronaldo is decreasing his perfomance and Chelsea has now a stronger team  :lol:  :lol:


----------

